# What would this be?



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, any idea what this is? I just noticed it today on the side of my venustus it almost looks like it pushing one of the scales out of that makes sense?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I am no Vet . . . 

However, if the "lump" looks like it is pushing out from within, my guess would be some kind of internal/skin parasite.


----------

